# 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days ?



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

I was curious to know if anyone has heard of this 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days before? Without anyone looking it up first, how about a showing of hands yea or nay, before I explain how I first heard of this. 

As a newbie, maybe someone can chime in to let me know when most all the active SMF member have answered and I will explain more. I am sure no one wants to wait on me for 3 months to hear the answer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

I just noticed the poll option at the bottom, so I gave that a whirl! LOL


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yea


----------



## b-one (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope....


----------



## mikelens (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

Participation and Honesty, I like both those qualities in people.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 15, 2017)

nope


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## bellaru (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## joe black (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## gary s (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## shoebe (Jan 15, 2017)

No


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

This is starting to look like fun, I can give it a day or two yet before I start dropping hints? It's a funny story behind how I had to find this out for myself. I will start putting pics together to post that go with my little story. Thanks to those who know what I am talking about, and for not jumping in with the answer.


----------



## weev (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## slipaway (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 15, 2017)

Never heard of it, but I'll be honest and tell you I just did a little google search and some reading!

Nate.


----------



## dakota joe (Jan 15, 2017)

Never heard of it. .but will looking it up


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Never heard of it, but I'll be honest and tell you I just did a little google search and some reading!
> 
> Nate.


Thanks for not jumping in with the answer.  I promise you it's worth the wait to hear my story and to see the pics.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

Dakota Joe said:


> Never heard of it. .but will looking it up


Hold onto the info you find !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2017)

I am the only reply in the last 5 hours....Post the Story already!...JJ


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am the only reply in the last 5 hours....Post the Story already!...JJ


Say now, this story is no different then a fine wine or piece of meat that was cured the right way ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  One of your last PM'S  inspired this post, so you can hold on just a little like all the other SMF member who also don't know or didn't fudge a little and look it up ! LMAO Its all good Brother, I have awesome pics to go with the story so it will be all worth your wait!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope.. I'm curious though...


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Nope.. I'm curious though..


I will say this about the story, if I would have had a choice at the time, this certainly isn't the way I would have chosen to learn about it! LOL

The story also has a Happy ending, how is that for a clue ?


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I didn't look it up, but I can only think of one thing it could be.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

mowin said:


> Well, I didn't look it up, but I can only think of one thing it could be.


One thing? I am game let's hear it ! I don't have ESPN and I hear they have great coverage, but only one thing it could be? This should be good !


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> One thing? I am game let's hear it ! I don't have ESPN and I hear they have great coverage, but only one thing it could be? This should be good ! :laugh1:



WOW... 
I'm not saying it CAN ONLY BE one thing, I'm saying I can only think of one thing it could be.. 
And what does ESPN have to do with it?

Seeing my post gave you so much amusement, why wait?  Spill it..


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

mowin said:


> WOW...
> I'm not saying it CAN ONLY BE one thing, I'm saying I can only think of one thing it could be..
> And what does ESPN have to do with it?
> 
> Seeing my post gave you so much amusement, why wait? Spill it..


It's all good, just trying to have a little fun and SMF member participation. You will enjoy the story and be glad it wasn't you who had to deal with it. Baptism by fire was more like it.

EST I meant, My Bad, its a cold weather related personal disability I have had for years, No Harm. Let's hear it and if you nail it, I will Spill it !


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> It's all good, just trying to have a little fun and SMF member participation. You will enjoy the story and be glad it wasn't you who had to deal with it. Baptism by fire was more like it.
> 
> EST I meant, My Bad, its a cold weather related personal disability I have had for years, No Harm. Let's hear it and if you nail it, I will Spill it !



Well, being raised on a small farm, and raising a few hogs each yr, believe it or not, the gestation  period for pigs is 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days. At least that's what my uncle used to say. 

So this being a smoking meat forum, it was very easy for me to make the coralation between the two.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

I was interested ,,, 15 posts ago


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2017)

mowin said:


> Well, being raised on a small farm, and raising a few hogs each yr, believe it or not, the gestation  period for pigs is 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days. At least that's what my uncle used to say.
> 
> So this being a smoking meat forum, it was very easy for me to make the coralation between the two.



:yeahthat:


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

mowin said:


> Well, being raised on a small farm, and raising a few hogs each yr, believe it or not, the gestation period for pigs is 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days. At least that's what my uncle used to say.
> 
> So this being a smoking meat forum, it was very easy for me to make the coralation between the two.


Spot on !  Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just trying to have a little fun, no harm done to any SMF members during the posting of this thread by Bigbore, only Hogs !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  I will get busy with the pics and story. Thanks again for being a good sport about it.


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok, so what's your story?


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

With respect to all the SMF members and anyone who might not know where their store bought meat originated from? The pics I will be posting will be of good taste and have an educational value to them. So if anyone is easily offended  by a little blood and thinks the animals were abused in anyway prior to processing, I can assure everyone that was not the case and might want to stop at this point.  

I am an animal lover and take great pride in providing the correct care for my pets, even the ones that will end up on the dinner table. Animals were put here for us to us and not abuse.  Thanks for everyone's participation and I hope everyone enjoys the story and pics as much as I did the experience of it all.


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking forward to it.Thumbs Up

Should bring back lots of fond memories.


----------



## txninnc (Jan 15, 2017)

I wondered how long it would take...but I was hoping for something cooler than the gestation period of a pig lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2017)

That's it??? Man, I thought this was going a whole different direction...

*Three months* ago I was driving cross country when my car died in the middle of nowhere. After what seemed like hours a Bus stopped to see if I needed help. I never thought this could happen to me but the bus was carrying the 60 contestants of the Miss Universe Pageant on the last leg of their US tour. Imagine my surprise and empathy when they complained they had not spent time with their boyfriends in months!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I spent the next *Three Weeks* touring the the western states with the ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I apologize  I took so long to tell this story as I am barely able to type this as I will be spending the next *Three Days* in the in the Intensive Care Unit recovering from exhaustion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Brings a whole new meaning to taking a trip ...Around the World!....JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

Human gestation period is 7 months, 7 weeks and 7 days.


----------



## mowin (Jan 16, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> :icon_eek:   That's it??? Man, I thought this was going a whole different direction...
> 
> 
> *Three months* ago I was driving cross country when my car died in the middle of nowhere. After what seemed like hours a Bus stopped to see if I needed help. I never thought this could happen to me but the bus was carrying the 60 contestants of the Miss Universe Pageant on the last leg of their US tour. Imagine my surprise and empathy when they complained they had not spent time with their boyfriends in months!:wazzapp:  I spent the next *Three Weeks* touring the the western states with the ladies. :nana2: I apologize  I took so long to tell this story as I am barely able to type this as I will be spending the next *Three Days* in the in the Intensive Care Unit recovering from exhaustion. :241: ...Brings a whole new meaning to taking a trip ...Around the World!....JJ:biggrin:





I like JJ's version better... :biggrin:.   But something tells me we'd never get to see the pics us "pigs" really want to see.  :sausage:


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 16, 2017)

I didn't get it until I saw your cover profile picture


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

Part #1 of my story starts like this.

I grew up in central ND in a small rural country town type setting but not on an actual farm.  So that type of living and growing up around animals besides small family pets, was something I didn't know much about. I think I was 14 when I was old enough to get my driver license and that is when I was able to get a job after school out on a local farm. The farmer ran a 100 head of cows and had just enough land  to grow hay and grain for them, not a very big operation. This was my first real hands on experience with working around farm equipment and animals but no hogs. I did this all through HS  at the same farm until I graduated and  then I was old enough 18 to go out and get a real job.

When I was 22 I bought my own property in a town that was 12 miles down the road from where I grew up. It was an old town that had died out over the years and had a population of  8 people left at the time and this is where I opened my repair business and was able to have enough room to start raising my own feeder pigs. I would buy 5 or 6 weaner pigs from a local guy who raised a few hogs for his family and these were the ones he didn't keep back for himself to butcher.

So for me at this time all I knew about pigs was how to raise them from spring to fall for butchering, throw the feed and water to them for 6-8 months and it was time. I also learned how to slaughter my own hog during this time because I knew the importance of doing it right and I raised feeder pigs for years like this.

Long story short, this all stopped when I went to AK  to live and work for a few years. The two things I missed most from home back in ND was my wood stove and fresh Pork. So when I returned back to ND and fired things back up again, I wasn't set up anymore to raise feeder pigs and I had to find and buy hogs that were butcher ready. That wasn't an easy thing because no one was raising any pigs in the area because of no money in it. Anyone that still tried to raise pigs couldn't afford to feed them properly so they basically were feed screenings ( junk feed ) from the elevator and not good ground Barley.

So late November, I bought two hogs from a guy sight unseen and was told they were butcher ready hogs and he delivered them to my place when I was gone. The guy called me and told me he just left my place and dropped the trailer with the two hogs there and said not to worry about the trailer he was in no hurry to get it right back. He then told me about the fun time he had loading them by himself and that was the reason he was late and wasn't able to meet me on time earlier that morning.

So after hearing that story I knew I had to let the hogs stand a day or two and give them lots of fresh water, because of how they were just handled. I didn't think much about it until I arrived back home and was able to look things over for myself. These were not feeder pigs that were raised to the point of butchering, these were two old Sows!  I am guessing the one was 375-400  and the other one looked Horrible! She looked like she was locked up and starved, I am not joking. I could see the back bone and ribs, it was bad and I wasn't very happy when I called the guy to ask what was going on. Anyway I won't get into that.

The second Sow looked so bad I didn't want to take a pic of her for fear someone would think I was responsible for the way she looked. I am thinking to myself, now what? I am basically stuck with them and have to deal with it. One was ok to butcher and the other not, I wasn't going to butcher the second hog and stick her in my freezer the way she looked. I had no place to keep her because the ground was froze and I couldn't drive steel in the ground to build a pen to keep her and feed her.

Since I was going to let the Hogs stand a few day and settle down before I butchered them I went and found some bedding and feed for them while I thought more about this. I wasn't very happy about the situation and I knew there was no way I was going to butcher the second pig the way she look.

Ok day four now and I have a game plan! LOL  I will butcher the first hog and makeshift a small pen to keep and feed the second hog for a month and then decide if she is ok to butcher, so that's what I did. I couldn't pound any posts in the ground and I knew from having pigs before I needed something solid to hold her with protection from the outside elements if the weather turned bad. It was November and the start of winter with knowing January and February were our colds months ahead.

So I decided about the only real place I could keep her was in a old steel heater shed that I had beside my shop that I  wasn't using. I would also be able to attach a wire cattle panel to the front of it so she had a little room to move around, because the heater shed only had enough room inside for her to turn around and that was it. This was the best I could do on such short notice.

The pics below are of day four when I butcher the first Hog, I placed Pork Chop in the front of the trailer at this time until I had her new pen ready in a few days.  

Part #2 to my story will follow soon with more pics.













1st Pig 2014 003.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


















1st Pig 2014 004.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


















1st Pig 2014 006.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## pabeef (Jan 16, 2017)

Now that i got caught up on this as I missed it yesterday. I just asked my 17 year old daughter what the 3 months 3 weeks and 3 day was. Her quick answer was 114 days  the gestational period of a pig why?.
So I told her about the post. To her credit though she has been on the 4-H county and state quiz bowl teams. so this leave me as a proud father and coach

Looking forward to the rest of the pic 

PABEEF


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2017)

Now you ruined it for me.

All these years i thought store bought meat came from a package in the back room of the butcher, like milk from a carton.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

nepas said:


> Now you ruined it for me.
> 
> All these years i thought store bought meat came from a package in the back room of the butcher, like milk from a carton.


I would hate to have to be the one to break the news to you about the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy !


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

PABEEF said:


> Now that i got caught up on this as I missed it yesterday. I just asked my 17 year old daughter what the 3 months 3 weeks and 3 day was. Her quick answer was 114 days the gestational period of a pig why?.
> So I told her about the post. To her credit though she has been on the 4-H county and state quiz bowl teams. so this leave me as a proud father and coach
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the pic
> ...


That's Awesome ! Thanks for following my thread and sharing that with us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will try and post up part #2 of my little story yet today. I also posted pics of what I had for Breakfast, in Blowing Smoke.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> I would hate to have to be the one to break the news to you about the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy !


I seen them on that santa clause movie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 16, 2017)

I thought those were multiple choice answers to how long it took Oprah to single-handedly eat the entire city of Chicago.  My money was on 3 weeks.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I thought those were multiple choice answers to how long it took Oprah to single-handedly eat the entire city of Chicago.  My money was on 3 weeks.


Glad to see I am not the only one with a sense of Humor, I am still testing the waters before I jump in and join the party!


----------



## mowin (Jan 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I thought those were multiple choice answers to how long it took Oprah to single-handedly eat the entire city of Chicago.  My money was on 3 weeks.
> 
> :laugh1:



3 weeks?  Your way off. She could consume half the country in 3 weeks.  :biggrin:


----------



## joe black (Jan 16, 2017)

Man, that's a horrible story.  At least you now have another trailer.  If that guy ever comes back for it, you can use him for slaughter practice.... "secret's in the sauce".

I really hope you have good luck with #1 and get a few pounds on #2.  It will be interesting to hear the rest of the story.  If it were me, I promise it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

Part #2 of my Story

Now that I had the first Hog addressed, I had to get Pork Chop all accommodated for the next 30 days of being on a high protein commercial feed diet.  I was told this was the best stuff on the market for weight gain etc. it had everything in it and it was something like $11.50 a 50 lb bag. So I bought 10 bags to start with to see what that would do since I have never feed pigs commercial feed before and I had no idea  what to expect for results? Here is a pig of Pork Chop almost 30 days later and on her last half of the tenth bag of feed. I was impressed, the shed door opening is 48" wide to give you an idea of her size. There is also a chart and formula that I didn't know about as to how and measure a hog and calculate the life weight. 













Pork Chop.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

Pork Chop didn't even look like the same Hog  after all that commercial feed, I was on my last bag and trying to get thing in order for the big day approaching. Pork Chop was a very friendly Hog, I said it was to bad things weren't a little different and I was able to keep her and have her bread, because she would have made an awesome mommy pig because she was so gentle.  I have heard some wild stories as to how Hogs can be mean and very unmanageable to have around for breading, Pork Chop wasn't nothing like that, Just wasn't meant to be so I thought?

Pork Chop started to act a little strangle toward her last bag of feed. I had spent a lot of time over the last 30 days making sure she always had fresh water, because it was cold and it didn't take the water long to freeze. She also started to be a little more agitated for when I would be in the pen with her and also noticed she had started to make a nest type bed in the hay that I had in the shed for her as bedding. Her teats were starting to even look like they were filling out more, WOW I thought, that must be some really good feed! LOL  To make sure she was warm enough at night because of the temps dropping down to -10  I would even cover her up with a heavy blanket.













Pork Chop in a Blanket.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 16, 2017)

I was giving Opree the benefit of the doubt with 3 weeks:  prolly could clear out any and all edibles of Cook County within 3 hours....


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 16, 2017)

Well..... ok it was worth it, I am still following and listening, I enjoyed the story so far lol. I do the same thing in the spring, buy Weiner/early feeders raise them until fall and then butcher.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

After that last pic of her being cover up and how she was starting to act so strangely and now her teats were filling out ? I thought to myself, What is the chance she might be Pregnant?  and if so, would she still be any good to butcher or would I have to wait? As bad as that sounded and It was too late in the day to call a Vet and ask? I had to wait till morning. 

So I went out then next morning to check on  Pork Chop right before 8:00 am before I called the Vet to ask the big question? She was still sleeping all cover up and it had also warmed up to 10 above after so many of those -10 days in a roll. Well I thought, now is going to be the big day because I most certainly am not set up to be doing the baby piglet thing.

I had to call a few Vets before I could find one who could tell me exactly what I needed to know about this who situation. He was an older gentleman who was very experienced in the raising and breeding of  Hogs because this was something him and his brother did as kids on the farm growing up. The guy new it all and I was very fortunate to find him to ask the questions I had. I told him the whole story and I told him as bad as it sounded, was she still safe to eat even if she was pregnant? 

Yes he said she was, and went on to say that I really should let her have the baby first etc. he obviously didn't want me to butcher her in her condition. I nicely told the Vet. I know absolutely NOTHING about farrowing Hogs! I said I can feed them and that was about all I knew how to do. I also said I didn't feel it would be right, because of my set up and no way to keep everyone warm in that metal shed.

So that is how I first learned of the 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days, gestation period for pigs. So now I needed to get this party started as soon as possible, before I really had a mess on my hands! I bet it wasn't even 45 minutes that passed from the time I checked on her, called the Vet and went back out to see her. This is what I walked into!  













cell phone dump 013.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


















cell phone dump 015.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

As you can see, the Party started before I got back!  Pork Chop received a stay of execution and her name was changed to Lucky ! LOL  I went into straight panic mode, she was starting to shiver and all I could do was think, now I am going to loose the whole works after all I put into her !  I was so busy with Lucky and her ten little baby piglets, it took me two 24-7 days before I could even have a spare minute to call the Vet back to let him know what took place after we had talked last.

That was pure CRAZINESS !  What's the chances of her looking like skin and bones and then after 30 days of good feed, having ten healthy babies?

I will have to return and finish with Part #3  to my story, and yes it does have a Happy Ending !


----------



## dakota joe (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome  story!


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

Dakota Joe said:


> Awesome story!


Thanks Dakota, I am not trying to turn this into a book for everyone, it's was Craziness, Baptism by Fire I like to call it ! LOL

I am trying to finish with locationing the last of my pics to post. Thanks again for following my story !


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

This next pic will show a little more of how I had to somewhat insulate the inside of that metal shed in the corner so I could hold the heat for the babies. The metal roof also had to be insulated so it wouldn't condensate and start dripping water onto  everyone.  I even had to go and find good wheat straw to also help with keeping the ground insulated in that little corner.

That shed wasn't even big enough for her little alone to think of ten little ones running around under her feet for when she was ready to lay down. Now I know where they the phrase, squeal like a pig  originated from! LOL  Lucky was very gentle for when she would go back into the shed for feeding time. She would first root around in the straw a little pushing her babies away and making a little pocket to slowly lay down into and then shift onto her side so her babies could eat. I would have never guessed she was so gentle in how she did that every time. If she happen to pinch one a little, it would start squealing and she would shift around and till it quit.

It was obvious this wasn't her first time around the block, I am sure she would have liked a little more room, but at least it was warm enough and no one was shivering!













cell phone dump 020.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

[email protected] man, you want to turn us vegetarians with cute little piggies pictures?


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

This next pic was on January 27 and we had a break  from a cold spell  and it was 40F that day. I went to open the shed door to let mommy out to eat and do her thing and all her babies decide to follow mommy outside. There was no stopping ten little piggies all at once ! LOL 

Just to give everyone a little idea as to  how resilient those little piglets are, they were only 16 days old! I would have never believed that would have even been possible for them to be outside like that, only after 16 days from birth. Crazy! 













cell phone dump 018.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

These next two pics I believe the babies were in the 3-4 week range. Once they had the taste of being outside with mommy and if it wasn't extremely cold they were all right behind her when the door opened. Then to get them all together for a group picture was impossible also, they scattered everywhere!

I had that shed packed with wheat straw just trying to retain all the heat I could, winter wasn't over yet! I also couldn't leave the shed door open all the time, so From the time the babies were born and till they were weaned 6-8 week range. I was out there every 3-4 hours around the clock to let Lucky out for food and fresh water. I certainly didn't plan on that part of the babysitting job, but what do you do it had to be done. 













cell phone dump 016.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


















cell phone dump 017.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I am loving the pics.

We have a beef farm in PA.   The cows and calves don't have a barn to go in. 

They shelter in the brush in the pasture. 

I have had calves born in very cold weather and deep snow.  They do very well.  Mother's know how to take care of their young.

I will be in the pig business this year.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am loving the pics.
> 
> We have a beef farm in PA.   The cows and calves don't have a barn to go in.
> 
> ...


Wow. I didn't know cows are so hardy.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> These next two pics I believe the babies were in the 3-4 week range. Once they had the taste of being outside with mommy and if it wasn't extremely cold they were all right behind her when the door opened. Then to get them all together for a group picture was impossible also, they scattered everywhere!
> 
> I had that shed packed with wheat straw just trying to retain all the heat I could, winter wasn't over yet! I also couldn't leave the shed door open all the time, so From the time the babies were born and till they were weaned 6-8 week range. I was out there every 3-4 hours around the clock to let Lucky out for food and fresh water. I certainly didn't plan on that part of the babysitting job, but what do you do it had to be done.
> 
> ...


They look happy.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

Now for the Happy Ending everyone has waited for, this last pic of the 6 remaining piglets I believe were in the 7-8 week range. Lucky ( Mommy Pig ) is still alive and doing fine to this day, she is in the process of being breed for another batch of babies to be born this spring sometime.  

I couldn't rightfully do Lucky in after all she been through and managed to keep all 10 of her babies alive. People who raise pigs tell me that is unheard of, always one or two in a litter that size don't make it.

I posted Lucky on a local website for giveaway to a good home for someone looking to start raising their own Hogs. Hog number in my area have been down for years because of no money to be made in raising them. I ended up with three for myself to start raising more, and I traded a  boar for a boar from another bloodline. Then the last ones were traded to people who wanted to start raising their own hogs with the understanding I would get one in return for when they were up in running.

I thought I done a pretty good job in trying to help others get started and in return making sure I was able to keep myself in fresh Pork for years to come. I learned a lot by this little unexpected experience, and at a 10:1 return for my unplanned investment, how can you go wrong.













old cell phone pic dump 007.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow. I didn't know cows are so hardy.



They are just like us.  They grow up in the weather from young.   But you can't take a barn animal and expect them to survive the winter.   They need to be exposed to the weather to grow longer hair and have a fat layer to stay warm.


It's truly amazing how the moms protect they're calves in the cold.  I could tell many stories.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

All most forgot !  This is a pic of one of the Feral kittens that was born that same spring also. Her name to is Lucky because she had 3 sibling that all disappeared in a single night. My guess is the local Coyotes or owl got to them, so she hangs around pretty close. She looks Happy also ! LOL













Kitty 002.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am loving the pics.
> 
> We have a beef farm in PA. The cows and calves don't have a barn to go in.
> 
> ...


I have seen this very same thing your talking about with cattle, over in the western part of ND. They keep cattle out on the range or close by the ranch, but no barns or real shelter to get in out of the elements and do just fine. I truly think the good quality of feed has a lot to do with them being a little more resilient, nursing babies take a lot out of the mother.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2017)

Now that was a great story!!! Totally a turning Lemons into Lemonade scenario! Thanks for posting...JJ


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 16, 2017)

> Now for the Happy Ending everyone has waited for, this last pic of the 6 remaining piglets I believe were in the 7-8 week range. Lucky ( Mommy Pig ) is still alive and doing fine to this day, she is in the process of being breed for another batch of babies to be born this spring sometime.
> 
> I couldn't rightfully do Lucky in after all she been through and managed to keep all 10 of her babies alive. People who raise pigs tell me that is unheard of, always one or two in a litter that size don't make it.
> 
> ...



Points for being morally and ethically correct. [emoji]128077[/emoji]

Bruce


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 16, 2017)

Coincidentally, 3 hrs., 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years is what it takes to kick nicotine cold turkey. Bone grafts have a 50% chance of failure if you don't quit nicotine. That means no patch, no gum, no spray. If you are having major bone surgery, new knee, hip, back fusion, think about it and your family seriously. After more than 50 years on the dreaded cig., it's possible. Hard, excruciating, yes but worth it.

Sorry for the rant and hijack.

Bruce


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Coincidentally, 3 hrs., 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years is what it takes to kick nicotine cold turkey. Bone grafts have a 50% chance of failure if you don't quit nicotine. That means no patch, no gum, no spray. If you are having major bone surgery, new knee, hip, back fusion, think about it and your family seriously. After more than 50 years on the dreaded cig., it's possible. Hard, excruciating, yes but worth it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and hijack.
> 
> Bruce


It's all good Bruce, I have a dear friend in his early 60's who suffered terrible because of the very same thing you are referring to. This poor guy could not quit smoking and still smokes after everything he has been through, so yeah the addition some have for nicotine is powerful!

He was on his third back operating because of the screws coming loose that were anchored into his spine which held the metal plates in place. It was so bad, they had to open him up from the front and back, both at the same time to fix the loose screws. Next time for him it's a wheelchair, he knows this and continues to smoke! I don't get it either, it's sad for his family as well.

Thanks for the Points for being morally and ethically correct !   It's a nice recognition, but not something I intentionally practice with the expectations of always receiving something in return. I feel I have lived a very Blessed life because of my willingness to help others all my life, this story here is only a small part of the adventurous life I have lived for helping others. 

My unconsciousness actions of helping others, animals included, has alway been a tenfold end scenario for me in some crazy way or another. The glass is always half full, I find that to be an awesome way to live for me.

My dog Fritz aka Ruffus, is a rescue animal I guess this is how people would label him. He was a very unhappy 5 year old German Shepherd when I got him. This story to has a happy ending after my first receiving two dog bites from him within the first two days of my having him. This is another one of those Crazy stories! LOL  Here is a pic of him on day one when I got him and the second pic is day five and two dog bites later ! CRAZY STORY !













Fritz Day 1.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Jan 17, 2017






View media item 508948


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Now that was a great story!!! Totally a turning Lemons into Lemonade scenario! Thanks for posting...JJ


I like to look at it more along the lines of Pork into Bacon !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2017)

Life is amazing isn't it!!! Great story great post.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a job

Warren


----------



## mowin (Jan 17, 2017)

416, what a great story. Thumbs Up.  You did good helping lucky remain lucky, as well as keeping those 10 piggies warm and safe. 

Brings back lots of memories of when i visited my uncles farms. I was very young, but remember as a little squirt trying to hold on to a week old piglet. Lol. There fast. 

:points: for telling a great story.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

mowin said:


> 416, what a great story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the Thumbs -up and points!  I was just trying to have a little fun and spark up some SMF member participation all in one. I grew up enjoying the fun and excitement of fishing and hunting, raising and processing animals etc. This has always been a way of life for me since day one and I have always been eager to learn and try new thing along the way.

I can't say enough good about this SMF and it's members who are willing to jump in and help a newbie like myself if someone spots a possible issue with safety or a possible issue in something I was doing wrong and needed a little help in the right direction?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





IMO The sometimes overwhelming amount of information posted here, with all knowledgeable and experienced members who are more than willing to  jump in and help at anytime. I can't understand why anyone would not want to be a part of this Great online SMF family?


----------



## flipman77 (Jan 17, 2017)

nope


----------



## touchracing (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 17, 2017)

I have to say that was a good story, not something I expected here lol. Way to go. That's a thumbs up


----------



## bellaru (Jan 17, 2017)

Great story. I definitely applaud how you handled it and then brought your great adventure here.


----------



## dakota joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the great story!


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Great story. I definitely applaud how you handled it and then brought your great adventure here.


Thanks for the Kudos Bellaru !  I can look back at it all now and have to laugh and think to myself, who would ever believe such a crazy story if you didn't have the pics as proof ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Animals were put here for us to use and not abuse. As bad as it sounded for me to say and then to find out Lucky more than likely was pregnant with babies?  It would not have been right for me to put her and her babies thru all at, because I was nowhere near set up to even be thinking about trying to have baby piglets in those conditions.

For me, this is just one of those things in life that happens and no matter how bad at the time things may be? Good will always somehow manage to surface in the end. As shocked as I was to walk back out to find all that was happening in those conditions, what do you do at that point? The Party was started whether I was ready or not? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I just accepted the fact I was going to do the best I could at the time with what little I had to work with and the rest was obviously in the hands of someone else, the end success was proof enough for me of this.

Just another adventurous chapter in the storybook of my life!


----------

